# Ants at 4x - 5x magnification



## NateS (Jul 12, 2013)

I went out to take some pictures of ants which meant grabbing the bellows and el-nikkor 50mm f2.8 enlarger lens.  These were all shot in about the 4x - 5x range...handheld withe the SB-600 fired wireless.  Yellow sugar water was used as bait.

1






2





3





4





5


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 12, 2013)

Very nice! #1 rocks!


----------



## EDL (Jul 14, 2013)

Nicely done.


----------

